# 3 Dives 10/21



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Did 3 dives friday. Conditions were good. Saw 7 Lionfish on one reef.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like your doing good on the Scamp. Noticed a pattern on that Trigger that I've never seen topside. Do they normally have that underwater? Tanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Looks like your doing good on the Scamp. Noticed a pattern on that Trigger that I've never seen topside. Do they normally have that underwater? Tanks for sharing!:thumbup:


Yes, that is the way they look and there seems to be no shortage of scamp to shoot.


----------



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

swander said:


> Did 3 dives friday. Conditions were good. Saw 7 Lionfish on one reef.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW0aEkqzhHg


Swander- what kind of camera are you using and what's it mounted on?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

AUDDT said:


> Swander- what kind of camera are you using and what's it mounted on?


GoPro Hero mounted to a helmet that resembles one a rock climberwould use.


----------



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

swander said:


> GoPro Hero mounted to a helmet that resembles one a rock climberwould use.


any way you could post a picture?
thanks


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Do not attach the mount with just the stick on mount. Pickup some stainless countersunk screws and drill thru the mount.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

GoPro just came out with a GoPro Hero2, which is the $299.00 price that the GoPro Hero was. The GoPro Hero is now dropped to $239.00


----------



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

swander said:


> Do not attach the mount with just the stick on mount. Pickup some stainless countersunk screws and drill thru the mount.
> 
> View attachment 32742
> 
> ...


Very nice setup, thanks


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Private sites, can we assume?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Private sites, can we assume?


All public sites


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice video and pics.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, you are killing me with all that shooting!
Awesome stringer and video:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

swander said:


> Do not attach the mount with just the stick on mount. Pickup some stainless countersunk screws and drill thru the mount.
> 
> <img src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32742"/>


I love your setup, I ordered a protec wake helmet and am going to rig it up with the gopro and some lights, I just hope the helmet isn't very buoyant, I may need to do some padding removal if it is.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

swander said:


> Do not attach the mount with just the stick on mount. Pickup some stainless countersunk screws and drill thru the mount.
> 
> Swander, great set up with the helmet. I was looking at the camera's and noticed one comes with the head strap. Did you try that and found it to be too flimsy or did you not have the strap and went straight to the helmet? As usual, great videos!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

swander said:


> All public sites


 Good to know, I just don't recognize them on sight.


----------

